# PRSI Refund 2007-2010?



## aoc (28 Nov 2011)

_Saw this post - is there any truth in it? does it only apply to medical card holders or if you earned less than €26k?? 
_

_"I have recently found out that everyone who was  working in ROI in the past 4 years can claim PRSI refund(not tax!). PRSI  was counted incorrectly due to some error in the calculator in years  2007-2010._
_It’s not being advertised but it’s being incorrectly calculated for everyone!! _
_… … The only thing you need to do is to write simple letter with  an application for your refund to below address(include PPS number):_
_PRSI Refunds Section, Department of Social Protection, Oisin House, 212-213 Pearse Street, Dublin 2._
_Payment for refund is done by cheque and it’s being processed in 3-4- weeks."_


​


----------



## Mongola (28 Nov 2011)

I think this has already been discussed on AAM. 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=161081


----------



## aoc (28 Nov 2011)

ah... thanks... had had a quick look to see if i could see anything...


----------

